# HELP - Salary offer - is it enough?



## hallie42 (Sep 1, 2009)

My husband has just been offered a position in Abu Dhabi - I have been reading through all your posts and would appreciate some feedback on the terms. 

He has been offered a basic salary of 36,000 per month. He has been offered no allowances or extras whatsoever. Is this enough to meet the cost of relocating a family out there, paying our own accomodation costs, plus buying and running our own car, plus school fees for two children, plus all other associated costs.

My hunch from what I have read so far, is that it is not enough, but would like a view. 

Our other option is that my husband will go alone and leave the family in the UK. However, of his salary of 36,000 per month, he will need to pay all his own accomodation fees/car/bills, etc in UAE - PLUS continue to keep the UK family home afloat - is this do-able? Again, I think not, but views please.


----------



## DYLANJAMAL (Feb 20, 2009)

hallie42 said:


> My husband has just been offered a position in Abu Dhabi - I have been reading through all your posts and would appreciate some feedback on the terms.
> 
> He has been offered a basic salary of 36,000 per month. He has been offered no allowances or extras whatsoever. Is this enough to meet the cost of relocating a family out there, paying our own accomodation costs, plus buying and running our own car, plus school fees for two children, plus all other associated costs.
> 
> ...


Hi there,,
if you go as a family the answer is BIG NO..
but by himself should be Ok and will save some thing..
two important things: accommodation very very expensive here and school too...
I moved 16 days ago.. with family and 2 kids.. yesterday I have sent them back (canada)... and I still living in hotel (very expensive)... still not luck in getting apartment to rent.... Abu dhabi is very unorganized, messy, disaster in finding place..
many buildings even have no parking!!!
please check MUCH MORE before moving.... 
good luck...


----------



## Bestvue (Jan 22, 2009)

Mmmmm, For a Salary of 36K I would expect accommodation and Transport to be provided.
Accommodation is the Killer. As a single person you might be able to get a room in a shared apartment for 3 to 4K. An apartment for your own with Family could easily set you back 8 to 10K month. Schools are also expensive depending on which one....
I would say a single person in a shared accommodation could live reasonably well on 15K ( a pint of beer is anything from about 15AED to more than 28 AED depending on Happy hours etc). All the usual cheap fast food places are available.
No need for a car in AbuDhabi - No parking available anyway LOL. But taxi's are cheap compared to UK and there is NOW a very good bus system.
Ive been here 20+ years and wouldnt leave unless deported  but then again I get housing and transport provided.
Abu Dhabi is a great place to live as a Family
Hope this helps.


----------

